# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Надо ли "Казино"?

## JAHolper

Хотелось бы чтобы отписались те, кто считает Казино неотъемлемой частью форума.
Надо ли оно вам именно в сочетании с форумом? Может быть лучше играться в других, более приспособленных для этого, местах?

----------


## Mouse

я играл, когда деньги были)), не думаю, что оно мешает. Я бы оставил.

----------


## Sanych

А я билетов купил лотерейных. 24 розыгрыш. Так что не закрывайте пока

----------


## JAHolper

Это всё, что вы можете сказать в защиту подсудимого? =)

Завтра отключаю. Претензий не будет - удаляю. =)

Почему? Слишком мутное приспособление, взаимодействующее со всем форумом, а пользуется три человека.

----------


## Mouse

Я не понял, где тут кнопка голосовать???

Второй вопрос - кому казино мешает и чем?

----------


## JAHolper

Казино даёт лишнюю нагрузку на форум. А большинству тех, кто на него заходит - не надо. Под большинством я в первую очередь имею ввиду незарегистрированных... Хотя голос пользователей конечно более значим. Но их, как я уже сказал, три человека. =)
Неужели кнопка пропала? =) Сверху всё.

----------


## PatR!oT

да не нужно оно здесь  , мы на форум ходим а, не  в казино !!!

----------


## vova230

Пущай будет.

----------

